

Slicehost goes down for major outage - Still no ETA on the fix. - rabble
http://status.slicehost.com/2012/2/13/stl-a-networking-issues-4

======
djehuty
It's 15 hours now. They have some very irate customers.

Rackspace bought them a year ago and have been migrating accounts to their own
servers, but this huge outage doesn't reflect well on Rackspace management
either.

------
nolliesnom
They've been down for about 10 hours now, and are doing a very bad job at
updating their status blog with any information. Apparently they've lost a
router.

